# Squires Castle



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wouldn't this make for an Awsome Haunt location!!!. don't know much about it other than what this guy has posted.
http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread.asp?fid=1&threadid=31088


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Omg that place is amaising!!!!! See i want to get rich just so i can own places like that and turn it into a place to haunt!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that's funny..It's from an Urban Exploration forum and the responses to that post were everything from "That would be a cool place to get married in",or "Great place for a Rave", or " Cool place for a paint ball session"...hehe...We want to HAUNT IT!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL we should coordinate a trip there... everyone bring a prop and have a cook out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks too rural to run a haunt in, but a neat place to live.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

that is one sweet looking castle, I would love to see what we haunters could come up with for something like that..lol


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

I got to get me one of those.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, I'd even consider moving to Ohio to live there (well maybe not). It would be very cool for a Haunt and a Halloween party. Bummer about filling in the basement....what a waste.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I want! I want!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

That would be perfect for trishaanne's haunt themed Bed and Breakfast!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL! Why are you all just saying "I want that"? Don't you realize that most of you could do that to your own homes with just a few sheets of 3" foam and some grey paint? I now know my project for next year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was cool. I would love to see what we could all come up with.


----------

